

Jessica Livingston to speak at Business of Software 2008 - drm237
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2008/03/jessica-livings.html

======
dshah
Very cool. Jessica's great.

Any news.YC folks coming to BoS 2008 in Boston?

